# Next Cardiff Meet



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2008)

This forum seems to be missing a Cardiff Meet thread which is just plain wrong. So I thought I'd start one.

I've had an idea. Feel free to shoot it down.

Nw I know December is a busy time with work's chrimo do's n all that but how do we feel about a Urbanite chrimbo meal?

Find somewhere cheap that does a chrimbo lunch or summat on a saturday?
Or just a sunday lunch place.

Good idea? Bad idea?

Obviously we have some vegies so we'd have to account for everyone.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd be quite happy for it to be a veggie affair and put my meat eating to one side for an evening.


----------



## softybabe (Sep 14, 2008)

Would be nice to see you lot again but 









...but if there's a lil 'un to sniff  *looks at 1927*


----------



## topaz (Sep 14, 2008)

for my part it would be lovely to meet some local urbs!!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2008)

i keep missing them and stuff... someone needs to poke me or something


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 16, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i keep missing them and stuff... someone needs to poke me or something



I will mate


Im in- come on troops lets be having ya


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 17, 2008)

Dorothy's for Scotch Egg, Rissolle and chips ?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually what about bucking the trend and have a chrimbo barbeque


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2008)

Not very veggie. I was thinking Chinese or Indian might please both meat eaters and veggies.


----------



## softybabe (Sep 17, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Actually what about bucking the trend and have a chrimbo barbeque



at yours?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Actually what about bucking the trend and have a chrimbo barbeque



I've always thought a chrimbo barbie was a good idea, but I always seem to be in a minority of 1. Pleased that someone else is on my wavelength.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> I've always thought a chrimbo barbie was a good idea, but I always seem to be in a minority of 1. Pleased that someone else is on my wavelength.


 
Its a man thing.

Or an australian thing.

I doubt the ladies will go for it but i'd be up for it.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 19, 2008)

softybabe said:


> at yours?



No problem dya want sausage or a burger








Marius Since Linda McCartney died they do veggi burgers and sangers EVERYWHERE.

And 1927 I reckon its probably a hammers thing


----------



## softybabe (Sep 20, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> No problem dya want sausage or a burger



hehehe so kind of you....can i have slightly cremated salmon pls


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in Cardiff December 20-30, count me in.  Its been a while.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2008)

The garden at Chez27 could do with some attention. I am quite happy to provide everyone with bbq grub in return for a couple of hours labour!! A few drinks and bob's ya uncle.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 22, 2008)

Deal.  It will be good to get to a meet again.  Did the last one get cancelled or what?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 24, 2008)

1927 said:


> The garden at Chez27 could do with some attention. I am quite happy to provide everyone with bbq grub in return for a couple of hours labour!! A few drinks and bob's ya uncle.



Needs some attention. That's that Estate Agent Spiel innit. 

Like this is light frontal damage






a flooded engine. . .






1927's attention seeking garden








Sod it lets go down the pub


----------



## softybabe (Sep 24, 2008)

hehehe! 

'nice' pics


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2008)

Well there wasn't a huge enthused reaction to doing gardening as a meet activity. So thats scratched.

Still want to host a barby anyways?

I was thinking more of a cheap Witherspoons meal like i did with some mates last year. However I have no idea how good / bad they are with veggie options.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be up in Cardiff around Christmas!

What about an 'escape from the family' Boxing Day drink?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm the problem with that sort of day is that everyone says good idea but then come the day they all of a sudden can't make it for various reasons. Plus some come to the meet by train. Public transport dead on boxing days. 

Also on a personal note I'll be going to London via Reading (boxing day footy) I hopes.
Or just London or just Reading. Still a long way off for me to say for certain.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 7, 2008)

*listens in....quietly...*


----------



## zog (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm out of town on boxing day, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 7, 2008)

editor said:


> I'll be up in Cardiff around Christmas!
> 
> What about an 'escape from the family' Boxing Day drink?



I'd be up for that.  Are the City at home?


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 7, 2008)

About public transport, you know its now possible to walk from Cardiff to Penarth over the barrage?  You could come to my local, widely regarded as the best pub in the world:


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I'd be up for that.  Are the City at home?


They're not. Again  

I'll be carless in north Cardiff, so Penarth looks way to far a trip.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I could probably manage to stumble accross to the bay, or even the city center.  Not Whitchurch though!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2008)

Right i'll let you guys sort a boxing day drinkies. Shame i can't make it but have fun.

For the full welsh meet I've done a new thread looking for yay or nays on the date i've picked out of a hat:

New link to follow. Due to PROD.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 7, 2008)

*bounces*


----------



## Gromit (Oct 7, 2008)

Argh I picked the same date as PROD. Ignore my last message. I'll have a rethink.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 9, 2008)

So as far as I can figure it out:

* the last Welsh meet got cancelled at the last minute, for reasons unclear to anyone, but which seem to be connected to no-one being bothered to turn up.

* the one before that involved two small groups of Urbanites sitting at adjacent tables but failing to recognize each other.

* we now have two separate meet-up threads, neither of which can agree on a date or place.

Is that a fair summary of the situation?

Anyway, the one Welsh meet I did go to was brilliant, so it seems a pity to abandon the idea altogether.  I'm going to go for a drink in Cardiff on Boxing Day anyway.  Anyone who wants to come can.  Shall we take it from there?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2008)

phil. you are WRONG


----------



## softybabe (Oct 9, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> So as far as I can figure it out:
> 
> * the last Welsh meet got cancelled at the last minute, for reasons unclear to anyone, but which seem to be connected to no-one being bothered to turn up.
> 
> ...



missed two meets out   one very large turnout...tis was brilliant and the other small but cosy 



ddraig said:


> phil. you are WRONG



He is very wrong innit


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 10, 2008)

ddraig said:


> phil. you are WRONG



Do-oh!  Trying to organize a meet for twp Welshies is like nailing jelly to the wall.  And people wonder how the Saes could colonize us for a thousand years.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cmon folks whats happening like?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 5, 2008)

Boxing Day isn't a full welsh meet option for a lot of ppl. As Marius said....
Is the other thread up?  *goes to look*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 6, 2008)

I just realised this thread was still up, would be fine any day if being short of numbers is a problem. Student innit?


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2008)

"We wish you a Merry BUMPmas!"   


Ok lovelies!! What's happening? Meet before Xmas or not? 


Tbh I don't think I can make it before Xmas....will try big time though if some of you decide on a date. If not, can we PLEASE have a meet in the New Year?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> "We wish you a Merry BUMPmas!"
> 
> 
> Ok lovelies!! What's happening? Meet before Xmas or not?
> ...



we need luck to get these peeps together


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2008)

Very true but.........we can do it!!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bring it on anytime, and hopefully I can bring Oscar Joe to meet all ya lovely peeps.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!! 
I WANNA HOLD!  



I vote for after Xmas.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 4, 2008)

1927 said:


> Bring it on anytime, and hopefully I can bring Oscar Joe to meet all ya lovely peeps.



oooh  what a cutie!   I vote for b4 Xmas*  I wanna hold ASAP! and a sniff  baby smell 























*I'm in Cardiff in a few days


----------



## topaz (Dec 4, 2008)

i vote for before xmas too, but i'll make the after xmas one if nobody can be arsed to decide on a before xmas one LOL   oscar joe doesn't look too pleased with his parents choice of outfit there!


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2008)

What about Sat 27th Dec for an urban Xmas drink?


----------



## topaz (Dec 5, 2008)

editor said:


> What about Sat 27th Dec for an urban Xmas drink?



works for me! (and ed, if you fancy a mix the decks would love to have ur tunes for a visit! lol!!)


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't make before Xmas def. Gonna be at next one in New Year though!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be in London but wishing you a good one if it goes ahead.


----------



## softybabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'll be in London but wishing you a good one *if *it goes ahead.



wot ya mean IF? 

27th Dec - no good for me either


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:
"Getting Welsh Urbanites together is like hearding cats" by some Urbanite.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2008)

Aw fuck. This is *hard.*

I'm only up for a couple of days, so who _could _make a Dec 27th mini-meet?
(I'm always up for spinning tunes, btw!)


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2008)

By the way, I want to use the image of Oscar as my xmas card, but would appreciate someone with good photoshop skills to clean up the carpet at the bottom. If anyone can help please PM and I can email you a better quality image!!

Thanks


----------



## topaz (Dec 5, 2008)

editor said:


> Aw fuck. This is *hard.*
> 
> I'm only up for a couple of days, so who _could _make a Dec 27th mini-meet?
> (I'm always up for spinning tunes, btw!)



at this rate it'll be 4 of us having a buffet and a few bevvies at my place while you mix! LOL!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2008)

i'll be about most likely

no tunage this time i reckonz 

we have tried this before, discussin it likes but turn out don't justify it, atm anyways
nice try tho topaz


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2008)

softybabe said:


> oooh  what a cutie!   I vote for b4 Xmas*  I wanna hold ASAP! and a sniff baby smell
> 
> *I'm in Cardiff in a few days



no you're not! 2 weeks now





Marius said:


> Quote:
> "Getting Welsh Urbanites together is like hearding cats" by some Urbanite.


i remember that one  pretty accurate unfortunately!


topaz said:


> at this rate it'll be 4 of us having a buffet and a few bevvies at my place while you mix! LOL!!


heh, reckon u can bus urbs down yer endz?!?


----------



## topaz (Dec 6, 2008)

well i have a car and i dont drink booze so i'm willing to be the designated driver if i've got a navigator...i need a weeks notice so i can take the time orf work and thats it...i'll make the damn effort and so will ddraig (wont u!!)... cmon!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2008)

ai of course


----------



## softybabe (Dec 6, 2008)

ddraig said:


> no you're not! 2 weeks now



2 weeks...few days...potatoes potartoes...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think I'll be at this one (much as I'd like to be)


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2008)

Nor me. I'll save mahself for the next one after Christmas


----------



## softybabe (Dec 6, 2008)

me three...till next time then ...whenever that is


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 10, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm only up for a couple of days, so who _could _make a Dec 27th mini-meet?



Me.  In fact I'll be out drinking every single night between the 24th and the 28th.


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> By the way, I want to use the image of Oscar as my xmas card, but would appreciate someone with good photoshop skills to clean up the carpet at the bottom. If anyone can help please PM and I can email you a better quality image!!
> 
> Thanks




fire it over I'll have a go mate


----------



## 1927 (Dec 10, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> fire it over I'll have a go mate




I've already had someone do it thanks mate, cards printed and posted.

Anyway the least you couold have done was say how cute my boy was!!

We have been planning to come over and see ya both. introduce Oscar and do some shopping in Brizzle, but something seems to get in the way every weekend. Although to be fair uits usually me and my Cardiff City season ticket!!


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 11, 2008)

When you put the pics up of him in hammers kit then I'LL BURBLE baby noise at him mate 

I just read back through the thread and saw him, he looks a happy chap mate. I'll be honest and say I wouldnt know a cute kid if it came up and bite me. They all look like babies to me 

but he certainly aint one of them f-ugly ones. So he's cool.

yes mate when you can make it over let us know. We're pretty booked up with work and stuff at the mo right up until xmas and then were onto wedding plans for feb but yeah if your coming over let me know.

It'll be good to hook up, and DONT wear anything Cardiff, you WILL GET LYNCHED


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 11, 2008)

I could make the 27th, (or whenever really)  no probs... (not that anyone gives a shit lol)

peace


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 11, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> I could make the 27th, (or whenever really)  no probs... (not that anyone gives a shit



Why do you say that?  I'd like to meet you for one.


----------



## milly (Dec 11, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> When you put the pics up of him in hammers kit then I'LL BURBLE baby noise at him mate
> 
> I just read back through the thread and saw him, he looks a happy chap mate. I'll be honest and say I wouldnt know a cute kid if it came up and bite me. They all look like babies to me
> 
> ...



My partner wore a Cardiff city sweatshirt to his son's football tournament in Bristol.......we did get a few funny looks!


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 11, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> I could make the 27th, (or whenever really)  no probs... (not that anyone gives a shit lol)
> 
> peace



If your going mate I'll try even harder to get over the bridge. Were at me olds that week but if we can we'll make the trip.


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 11, 2008)

milly said:


> My partner wore a Cardiff city sweatshirt to his son's football tournament in Bristol.......we did get a few funny looks!



Funny looks, he's lucky he got out alive


----------



## xenon (Dec 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'll be in London but wishing you a good one if it goes ahead.




^ me too.

Have a good one. Will look out for goings on in new year.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 17, 2008)

^ Me three


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2008)

I could make it on the 27th, if that date's still being considered.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I could make it on the 27th, if that date's still being considered.



 fresh blood! mwwwwhahahhaha


----------



## fogbat (Dec 17, 2008)

ddraig said:


> fresh blood! mwwwwhahahhaha


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I could make it on the 27th, if that date's still being considered.


Damn straight! I'm still up for it.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 17, 2008)

aaww I wanna meet foggy! If you don't (or do if thats your thing!) get eaten alive and you enjoy the 27th foggy. . come to one after New Year?


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 17, 2008)

I am still up for the 27th too.


----------



## topaz (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm still up for the 27th as well


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2008)

So: we've got topaz, phil dwyer and fogbat ready and waiting for a meet on the 27th. And maybe ddraig. And Meth Lab. Anyone else?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> aaww I wanna meet foggy! If you don't (or do if thats your thing!) get eaten alive and you enjoy the 27th foggy. . come to one after New Year?



And so you ought.  


He's lovely. 


Even if he is rubbish at being a judge.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 18, 2008)

I need more softy babe and SweatyBetty luvin tooo!



ddraig said:


> fresh blood! mwwwwhahahhaha


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


>


s'ok, am a vegi and will prob still be full by then!


editor said:


> So: we've got topaz, phil dwyer and fogbat ready and waiting for a meet on the 27th. And maybe ddraig. And Meth Lab. Anyone else?


aiiiiiii


Strumpet said:


> I need more softy babe and SweatyBetty luvin tooo!



looking forward to some tomorrow meself!


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 18, 2008)

editor said:


> So: we've got topaz, phil dwyer and fogbat ready and waiting for a meet on the 27th. And maybe ddraig. And Meth Lab. Anyone else?



1927, you coming mate?  I still owe you for the cup final and this would be a good chance for payback.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> aaww I wanna meet foggy! If you don't (or do if thats your thing!) get eaten alive and you enjoy the 27th foggy. . come to one after New Year?



I'm not sure how long I'll be back in Cardiff. Technically, I'm not back in work until the 5th, so we shall see.

You're not missing much, anyway. I'm thoroughly overrated


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> 1927, you coming mate?  I still owe you for the cup final and this would be a good chance for payback.



Don't know is the answer, but I will be at Parc Ninian on the sunday for the Plymouth game.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 18, 2008)

ddraig said:


> looking forward to some tomorrow meself!






fogbat said:


> You're not missing much, anyway. I'm thoroughly overrated


Oh I'm sure that's not true!


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Don't know is the answer, but I will be at Parc Ninian on the sunday for the Plymouth game.



I may well come along, hangover permitting, with my Mum.  Where do you sit?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 18, 2008)

ddraig said:


> looking forward to some tomorrow meself!



me and sweaty?


----------



## softybabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I need more softy babe and SweatyBetty luvin tooo!



(((Strumpet)))

mwah!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2008)

softybabe said:


> me and sweaty?



you're more than enough for me love


----------



## softybabe (Dec 18, 2008)

ddraig said:


> you're more than enough for me love





mwah!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I'm up for the 27th (unless my fam have things planned for me that i don't yet know about).  I've only met one urbanite, so it'll be my first time at a meet-up, so you gotta be gentle with me!  I'll be staying at my brother's in canton, and don't mind walking as far as Roath/town/thereabouts.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Right. Time for the definitive vote on this!

New thread with poll coming up.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Here we go: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=274330


----------



## zog (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope. out of town on the 27th.

have fun all


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm tempted to pop over and say hello!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm tempted to pop over and say hello!



go on mate, i dare ya!


----------

